# Information zu Diablo 3 Keylogger (Hacks)!



## HoKuRuK (4. Juni 2012)

INFORMATIONEN ZU DIABLO 3 KEYLOGGER (HACKS)!

Alle Spieler PCs die in der Vergangenheit auf Torrentseiten versucht haben Diablo 3 gratis zu bekommen und nach Diablo 3 Cracks, so wie Emulatoren gesucht, runtergeladen und zum testen genutzt haben sind infiziert.

Auch bei der Deinstallation des heruntergeladenen gecrackten Spiels, der Cracks, sowie der Emulatoren bleibt ein Keylogger (Trojaner) auf den infizierten PC. Dieser wartet auf die später offizielle Lizenz und die dazugehörigen Zugangsdaten.

Ignorieren Sie Informationen in denen Cracks als ungefährlich bezeichnet werden, auch wenn Antivirenscanner Fehlalarme bei Cracks auslösen können. In der Vergangenheit wurde sehr viele Diablo 3 Cracks produziert und zum Download auf Torrentseiten freigegeben. Antivirenprogramm- Hersteller müssen die gefährlichen Signaturen auch erst erkennen und kontrollieren.

Sollten Sie Diablo 3 Cracks (Emulatoren) ausgeführt haben, sollten Sie Ihr System neu aufsetzen!


PROGRAMME AKTUALISIEREN

JAVA

Deinstallieren Sie alle alten Java Versionen. Danach installiere Sie die neuste Version.

https://www.java.com/de/download/

Nach der Installation gehen Sie in die Systemsteuerung und klicken  auf Java. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster und im ersten oberen Reiter „Allgemein“ sehe Sie unten „Temporäre Internetdateien“. Klicken Sie dort auf Einstellungen und deaktivieren Sie „Temporäre Dateien auf Rechner behalten“.

Zur Sicherheit deaktivieren Sie das Java Plugin in Ihren Webbrowser.


GEBEN SIE IHRE ZUGANGSDATEN NUR AUF DEN OFFIZIELLEN BATTLENET SEITEN EIN!

http://eu.battle.net/de/
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2012)

/reported


----------



## Lari (4. Juni 2012)

Ist natürlich Quatsch.
Klar ist die Gefahr hoch sich bei Cracks Viren/Trojaner einzufangen, *wenn man nicht weiß was man tut.

*Aber zu pauschalisieren alle seien jetzt infiziert ist Humbug. Da versucht doch jemand nur Angst zu verbreiten 

Richtig ist natürlich, dass man Zugangsdaten von Originalen auch nur auf den offiziellen Seiten eingeben sollte.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

http://forum.buffed....ountsicherheit/


----------

